# First time smoking salmon on my Smokin'-It #2



## shrews824 (Jan 14, 2018)

Tried smoking salmon for the first time on my #2.

I had tried salmon a few years ago on my Masterbuilt and it didn't work out too well.

Well, this time it turned out great. 

Used the trusty brown sugar/kosher salt "brine".  4:1 ratio.

Brined for 6.5 hours.  Let it form the pellicle for 2 hrs 45 minutes.
Smoked at 170 with a single cherry wood chunk for 1 hr 50 minutes until internal temp hit 140 degrees. 

Very flaky and moist with a great subtle smoke flavor.  Man, I can't wait to do this again.  We tore it up.


----------



## tktplz (Jan 14, 2018)

WOW! That looks perfect. I'll take 20 of those, please.........


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2018)

Beautiful! Looks perfect to me!
No wonder you tore it up.

I'd never heard of a Smokin it #2 before. So I looked it up. :eek: Wow is that a nice smoker!


----------



## shrews824 (Jan 14, 2018)

tktplz said:


> WOW! That looks perfect. I'll take 20 of those, please.........


Much obliged.  Wish I would have smoked a couple more.


----------



## shrews824 (Jan 14, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Beautiful! Looks perfect to me!
> No wonder you tore it up.
> 
> I'd never heard of a Smokin it #2 before. So I looked it up. :eek: Wow is that a nice smoker!



Thanks so much.  Yeah, the Smokin-It models are an offshoot of Cookshack and Smokin-Tex smokers.  I really like it.  I've had it about 6 months and have really been putting it to work.  I have smoked on it every weekend but two since I got it.  Sometimes twice a weekend.  I'm very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 14, 2018)

Very nice work there.  Looks wonderful.


----------



## shrews824 (Jan 14, 2018)

cmayna said:


> Very nice work there.  Looks wonderful.


Thank you so much for the compliment.  Appreciate it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2018)

Shrew, nice looking salmon. I can't wait until our weather starts cooperating. 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2018)

Your salmon looks fantastic!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## shrews824 (Jan 15, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Shrew, nice looking salmon. I can't wait until our weather starts cooperating.
> 
> Point for sure
> 
> Chris


Thank you so much.  Yeah, it's been pretty cold around here as well.  I think it was 16 degrees when I smoked this on Saturday.  At this point I don't mind smoking year round.  Now, that may change as I get older!!!  ;):)


----------



## shrews824 (Jan 15, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Your salmon looks fantastic!
> Nicely done!
> Al



Thanks so much Al.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 15, 2018)

Great looking salmon! I’m glad you like your smoker. I’ve settled on the #3D this spring.


----------



## shrews824 (Jan 15, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Great looking salmon! I’m glad you like your smoker. I’ve settled on the #3D this spring.


Awesome.  Thank you.  I'm sure you'll love your 3D.  I haven't regretted my purchase at all.


----------

